# de mac os 9 a mac os x 10.1



## mani1405 (20 Avril 2014)

Bonjour je posséde un imac g3 et  j'en ai mare de mac os 9.0.4  et je voudrais mettre mac os x 10.1 

info sur mon mac:
-mac:imac g3

-possesseur powerbook g3 350mhz

-couleur:bleu

-+d'info :bleu

ps:il n'a pas de firewire

je voudrais savoir si c'est possible de mettre mac os x 10.1 et si oui comment faire

cordialement LuXar


----------



## mani1405 (20 Avril 2014)

j'ai oublier de vous dire il a 128 mb de ram et je ne pas en rajouter car les 2 slot sont utiliser


----------



## ntx (21 Avril 2014)

Pour quoi faire ? Tu ne trouveras plus aucune application compatible avec 10.1. Cela fait des années que toutes les applications Mac OSX demandent 10.3 ou 10.4 au minimum, et ces versions ne sont pas utilisables avec seulement 128 Mo.


----------



## mani1405 (21 Avril 2014)

mais si je souhaite mettre mac os x 10.1 c'est pas pour les application ou autre c'est juste pour faire un petit truc pour aller sur internet et écouter de la musique
et je voudrais savoir quelle os puisse mettre avec 128mb de ram


----------



## lpl (21 Avril 2014)

Tu peux mettre Tiger, je l'ai fais sur mon iMac g3 350 MHz de 1999 qui est pourtant sans firewire. L'installation est très longue et avant il faut mettre à jour le firewire de l'iMac sous Mac OS 9.
C'est un peu lent sous 10.4 mais tu peux installer tenfourfox le Firefox ppc qui est à jour pour internet.


----------



## mani1405 (21 Avril 2014)

ohhh c coll mac os x 10.4 meme avec 128 mo de ram ?

ps je vous poste tout ces message depuis classia depuis mon mac


----------



## lpl (21 Avril 2014)

Il faut 256 mo de ram pour Tiger mais 512 ne sont pas du luxe.


----------



## ntx (21 Avril 2014)

mani1405 a dit:


> mais si je souhaite mettre mac os x 10.1 c'est pas pour les application ou autre c'est juste pour faire un petit truc pour aller sur internet et écouter de la musique
> et je voudrais savoir quelle os puisse mettre avec 128mb de ram


Pour aller sur Internet il faut une application qui s'appelle un navigateur web  Et pas trop vieux pour ne pas te faire jeter à chaque site auquel tu vas essayer d'accéder. :rateau:

Franchement, oublie ... C'est une pièce de musée dont la place est ... dans un musée


----------



## mani1405 (21 Avril 2014)

merci de vos reponce et je voudrais savoir quomment faire pour faire la mag de mac os 9.0.4 vers 9.1 et ensuite 9.2car tout les lien vers lequel on me revoie m'envoie sur la page d'acceuile du support d'apple et je ne trouve pas la rubrique pour mon mac donc sa serai genti de maider 


au faite pour aller sur internet je sais qu'il aut un navigateur internet et actuellement j'utilise classila qu'i marche tres bien

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h05 ----------




lpl a dit:


> Il faut 256 mo de ram pour Tiger mais 512 ne sont pas du luxe.



ohhhla ma mere ne voudera jamais m'acheter des barrete de ram a se prix 



la au faite j'ai 13 ans pour se qu'il n'aurais pas compris mais j'ai aucun propleme avec l'informatique


----------



## ntx (22 Avril 2014)

mani1405 a dit:


> la au faite j'ai 13 ans pour se qu'il n'aurais pas compris mais j'ai aucun propleme avec l'informatique


Non, mais avec la grammaire, oui 



> L*à* au *fait* j'ai 13 ans pour *ceux qui ne l'auraient* pas compris mais *je n'ai* aucun *problème* avec l'informatique*.*


----------



## macomaniac (22 Avril 2014)

Salut *mani*.

Si *ntx*  me permet d'immiscer une petite glose  
--------------------------------------------------------..&#9759;


mani1405 a dit:


> je voudrais savoir comment faire pour faire la màj de mac os 9.0.4 vers 9.1 et ensuite 9.2



regarde ici : &#9758;Support Apple - Mac OS 9 : Mises à jour disponibles&#9756;

Prends bien soin de faire les MÀJ successivement.


----------



## mani1405 (23 Avril 2014)

ntx a dit:


> Non, mais avec la grammaire, oui



merci pour la grammaire sa je savais 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h11 ----------

merci a tous pour vos réponse qui m'ont beaucoup aider

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h12 ----------

macomaniac le lien que tu ma envoyer fonctionne mais lorsque je clique sur télécharger sa me renvoie sur cette page pourrait tu m'aider



le lien en question:Official Apple Support


----------



## macomaniac (23 Avril 2014)

Tu as raison : je n'avais pas testé les liens de page Apple archivée --> en fait ils redirigent vers une page d'accueil actuelle sans possibilité de télécharger les MÀJ > Mac OS 9.0.4.

Essaye alors ceci &#9758;OS_9.1_update.smi/OS_9.2.1_update.smi/OS_9.2.2_update.smi&#9756;


----------



## mani1405 (24 Avril 2014)

merci les lien marche


----------

